# How to Boot From CD On Windows 2000?



## TechSupport12 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi Tech Support Team Can You People Help me out with This Question

Its Pretty old Laptop.
Its an Windows Professional 2002

Please Reply as Quickly as possible.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi and Welcome,

At startup you have to press a specific 'F' key (top of keyboard) or sometimes Ctrrl plus some other key to access the option to change boot order from hard drive to CD. This key varies between makes and sometimes models.

If you reply with make & model someone may know the answer.

Hope this helps

Richard


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You need to set the boot order in the BIOS setup screen to where the CD/DVD drive is listed first, like Richard said.

You then boot from the Windows 2000 CD just like you would from the Windows XP CD.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Why are you wanting to downgrade from Windows XP to Windows 2000 anyway?

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

